# Full Metal Jacket (again) Lol



## daveh (Feb 6, 2003)

This site is sure to give a laugh. Best movie ever.

http://www.reelwavs.com/movies/fullmetaljacket.html


----------



## MA218 (Sep 30, 2005)

R. Lee Kicks a$$


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

Check this one out :grin:

http://www.rleeermey.com


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

My Favorite!

http://www.reelwavs.com/movies/sounds/full_metal_jacket/whosaidthat.wav


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

I met R LEE at a Marine Corps ball about 7 years ago. The guy would not leave the ball until every marine present got a photo or an autograph if they wanted it. The guy is wicked funny and a true Marine.


----------



## Tackleberry (Jan 31, 2005)

This link is pretty good. It's a sound board of all the more popular phrases the Gunny says. I use it some times when I'm stuck working the desk on some of the idiots that call the station, or over the net at night when I know the brass isn't listening.

www.audiocomedy.net/soundboards/soundboards/jacket.swf
For some reason clicking the link doesn't take you to the sound board. You must cut and past the address.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Wake Up And Sound Off

http://www.rleeermey.com/sounds/R%20Lee%20Ermey%20Cadence%20Remix.mp3

More Clips:
http://www.rleeermey.com/soundclips.php


----------

